# Need Info for 501,721 Website That I Have



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have a website that lists features people would like to see for the 501 and 721 but I also want to list the current features that they both have and am wondering where I can get a list of all of the features of each receiver so that people can see what the receiver can already do compared to what it cannot do and it would be helpful to know which features were added later on to show that our input to them makes a difference and that they can and will make software updates to add additional features.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Jacob, best thing to do is just keep an eye out here for any info on the 721, as far as the 501, just do a search here.

Nice website Jacob. :righton:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanx for the compiment. I am also wondering how I can get more hits to this site to get more interest in it? It already pops up when someone does a search for dishpro 501 at the top of the list and I did not even have to enter the site on the search engine directory, any other ideas to get this site more well known? I also wouldnt mind having this site linked from other sites out there related to satellites.


----------

